# eye goobers



## adamscottb (Apr 23, 2010)

So i'm starting to notice those eye booger/goobers every morning
and throughout the day as well. What does that mean? Need I be concerned?
Look forward to feedback... this site has been a huge help!! Thanks people!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It depends....

What color are the eye boogies?

Have you changed food lately?

Are allergens in season where you are located?

Has your dog gone anywhere new lately?

Have you boarded your dog lately?

Anything different that you can think of?


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Both of my dogs produced massive quantities of eye boogers when they were on kibble regardless of the type of kibble. Now that they are on raw, they barely produce any.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

adamscottb said:


> So i'm starting to notice those eye booger/goobers every morning
> and throughout the day as well. What does that mean? Need I be concerned?
> Look forward to feedback... this site has been a huge help!! Thanks people!!


Because our dog has seasonal allergies, at this time of the year we give him benedryl (antihistamines) twice a day. It stopped his runny, red eyes.

So, as danemama08 suggested, it might be allergies.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Or he could have been exposed to kennel cough and the only symptom that your dog got was eye boogers.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy has bad seasonal and locational allergies. Her eyes were fine out west and in the winter but in the fall and spring in NC, they produce vast quantities of eye goobers and actually seal her eyes shut. Benadryl doesn't help and she gets prescription eye medicine and allergy medicine from the vet. It clears up in the winter and summer. 

As long as you are feeding a high quality food, I would check with the vet about trying an allergy medicine for a week or two. This spring is supposedly high pollen across the country.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Both of my labs have this and it tends to be in the morning . Not alot though. I think its allergies. I am sneezing now and have itchy eyes and I started on allegra! So 'eh I wouldn't think its anything worth worrying about at all! Just annoying!


----------



## adamscottb (Apr 23, 2010)

"Boogers" are clear/white very small amount. Same food as usual(orijen salmon), no new places, never been in a kennel, but it is spring time in southern california after a lot of rain, so lots of blooming going on. Ruthie is a lab, almost 5 years old and weighs about 72 lbs. Thank all of you for the piece of mind!!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sounds to me like seasonal allergies. If her goobies were green or yellow then there would be something wrong. You can get eye flush to clean out his eyes two times daily if you notice it getting worse.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

What types of things would cause green or yellow discharge?


----------

